# deadlift advise



## ste88 (Nov 6, 2010)

i am struggling with my deadlift,i find my self doing a large jerk at the begining of the movement am guessing isnt too good for the back but i have never felt any pain is this correct or wrong?


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Il stick that video up of you hopefully someone with more experience can help iron out the kinks.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Here the video form looks bad very arched back, still got the weight up there but looks uncomfortable, iv found if i stick my shoulders back and **** out it keeps my back straight.


----------



## RealJazz (Nov 5, 2010)

Start by correcting one or two things first.

My suggestion:

At the start, the bar needs to be closer to your shins. Over the mid of your foot.

Set your back and squat down/sit back to reach the bar (break at the pelvis not the lower back), i.e., do not bend over to reach the bar.

When you grip the bar, it should be alinged with your shoulder blades, keep your *back tight*, *chest up!*

See another 10 kg increase to your max


----------



## ste88 (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks will try drill that into my head and i think i will start lighter as this is the first time i have been back into the gym since july but lesat i know i can lift that 140kg on the bar with no training my aim will be improve my technique and try lift 160kg


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Syt7A23YnpA[/MEDIA]]





ql-N9hAuxNs[/MEDIA]]


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Great videos easy to understand and follow!


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Bar much closer to your shins. Look up before you start to lift and sit back a little more. I always found it helps to imagine that your pushing the floor away from you rather than lifting the bar.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

mate your back is so rounded

it needs to be staight look out in front of you

your gonna injure yourslef in no time doing it that way


----------



## ste88 (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks for the videos they will help cant wait to do deadlifts again and improve my tecnique,looking at it now dont know how i havent hurt my self


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I suggest lowering the weight mate until you've got a grasp of technique.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Your form is horrible mate, you'll **** yourself up like that

sit into it more and drive with the legs first, should be all legs till the bar reaches your knees

keep your back arched with shoulders back and looking upwards

keep the bar close to your shins and body all the way through

as the bar reaches your knees thrust your hips forward

when you start the pull take the tension in the bar so its starting to bend then pull, that should stop the jerk (it took me ages to get the taking the tension thing right)

heres a clip of me deadlifting a few months back for an idea of what i mean

TWBH0rEibCU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Would like to see other members videos deadlifting a lot of talk of big weights being shifted lets see em. I want to improve my lifts also they get better every week but still unsure about my own form.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Well wouldn't it make more sense to put your own deadlift video up then??


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Yes my video is already up in my log and in the strength and power section.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

fitdog said:


> Would like to see other members videos deadlifting a lot of talk of big weights being shifted lets see em. I want to improve my lifts also they get better every week but still unsure about my own form.


What would that achieve exactly :lol:

Use the vids provided on this page and learn how to do it properly, or carry on doing what you're doing and fcuk up your back mate, simples


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Dont know whats with the attitude? Just would like to see some deadlift videos always lots of talk on boards like this about how much weight people are shifting but very rarely we get to see.

Are you saying you have seen my form the video i posted above is not me.

This is me i think my form is not too bad maybe need to get my **** down a little more but restricted due to a knee replacement.

http://s147.photobucket.com/albums/r309/MATTBRANDI/?action=view&current=P1030431.mp4


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Put my name in youtube or google and you'll find plently of mine


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

fitdog said:


> Would like to see other members videos deadlifting a lot of talk of big weights being shifted lets see em. I want to improve my lifts also they get better every week but still unsure about my own form.


 Not BIG weight but bigger than most  341kg


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

lightyy said:


> nice lifts, good vid of some lass squatting on ya vids nice booty


 Thanks i showed the mrs your post and she frowned:lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

hey Con i like that gadget they have for lifting the bar first, don't know why more places don't have one, it's horrible loading a bar on the floor


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Cheers lads very impressive!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Not BIG weight but bigger than most  341kg


Made that look easy, i tried to rep you but negged you instead! Sorry bud wasnt watching what i was doing. Good to see these big lifts i can only dream of lifting weights like yourself and Martin but who knows if training carries on the way it has been. Whats the thoughts on my form its been said to me that my **** is not down enough and i am using too much back, which i think is partially true but every week my legs get stronger and my form seems to improve.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

OP

Take on board whats been said. Drop the weight, sort your form out and your lifts will improve.

Your jerking it off the floor, which is bad.

Back rounding is horrid. Tighten your back, big chest shoulders back.

Do some upper back work, rows etc to help.

get your hips lower.

Dont try to lift it, imagine pushing the floor away instead.

If that is improved form then id hate to see what you were doing.

Fit,

Yes, get your hips lower.


----------



## ste88 (Nov 6, 2010)

good advise i havent tryed deadlifts yet since i will be doing soon though and sure i can improve alot cant really get any worse ha ha ill try post a vid up of my new and improved form thanks every one


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

fitdog said:


> Here the video form looks bad very arched back, still got the weight up there but looks uncomfortable, iv found if i stick my shoulders back and **** out it keeps my back straight.


That hurt my back just watching it


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Try an alternate grip and start the lift by driving through your heels...


----------



## Daveyess (Jan 16, 2009)

I did dead lifts in gym instructing all qualified gym instructors have done this exercise ask them and guarantee they will show you mate.

Number one rule the guy who is 10 times stronger and 10 times more muscular is still 50 % likely to be doing this exercise wrong so lessen to your gym instructor even if hes half there size in your gym.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Daveyess said:


> I did dead lifts in gym instructing all qualified gym instructors have done this exercise ask them and guarantee they will show you mate.
> 
> Number one rule the guy who is 10 times stronger and 10 times more muscular is still 50 % likely to be doing this exercise wrong so lessen to your gym instructor even if hes half there size in your gym.


Ignore that advice

I know gym instructors that don't know how to deadlift properly

i even know a full qualified gym instructor who didn't know what a deadlift was


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Daveyess said:


> I did dead lifts in gym instructing all qualified gym instructors have done this exercise ask them and guarantee they will show you mate.
> 
> Number one rule the guy who is 10 times stronger and 10 times more muscular is still 50 % likely to be doing this exercise wrong so lessen to your gym instructor even if hes half there size in your gym.


 Absalute nonsense.


----------



## ste88 (Nov 6, 2010)

did deadlifts again today and thanks for everyones advise i felt really happy with my lifts my lower back got really pumped up,i was intending to do light but high reps but i was so happy i ended up doing 8 reps for 4 sets with 120kg were my old 1 rep max was 150kg i did not try it today but 120kg felt really easy ill try smash it next week,thanks alot every one


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Daveyess said:


> I did dead lifts in gym instructing all qualified gym instructors have done this exercise ask them and guarantee they will show you mate.
> 
> Number one rule the guy who is 10 times stronger and 10 times more muscular is still 50 % likely to be doing this exercise wrong so lessen to your gym instructor even if hes half there size in your gym.


I'm yet to see many instructors know what a deadlift is nevermind perform one!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

New and improved technique of my brother comparing this video to his last one a massive improvement


----------

